# UFC tonite



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

kimbo fights tonite, i thinkin he's gonna woop that fat white boys azzzzz!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

you crazy man big country nelson is gonna drop him kimbo has no take down skills what so ever big country ftw atleast i hope kimbo is huge and has some nasty hands


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

what time and is it on regular tv?


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

yeh it's on Spike. 241 for DTV around 9:30 show starts at 9. And aint no way "country nelson too good to work out with the rest ***", will beat kimbo.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

9:00 on spike, kimbo gonna drop big country like a bisket in gravy


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wasnt there's some big white dude named peanut or peanut butter of something?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im just going for nelson cuz i hate rampage and want nothing but sadness from him since rashad is my fav ufc fighter to date and right behind him comes gsp rashads team ftw lol


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

dont think big country wants to go toe to toe with kimbo. kimbo dosent have much ground game or he didnt show much in previous ufc fights dont know how much of a technical boxer big country is but kimbo not to good at that from what i have seen him fight but their arent too many fighters that want to trade punches with him. but then again how much has he been training.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Big Country is going down like a fat sack of taters'...


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

I love Kimbo but he doesn't win. After my boy Wes Shivers lost and Rampage quite the UFC it's just not that interesting anymore.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

You can always watch the Ice Man 'Dance With The Stars'....


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Now that's entertainment. Lol


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

The ref should have stopped it a few seconds b4 round 1 ended
Kimbo wasn't doing anything


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm telling yall. He looses


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Roy Nelson love tapped the hell out of Kimbo. Lol


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

They just called it but for sure was no azz kicking by Fat Country.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

told ya nelson was going to win said it from the get go but i will say this what a lame fight roy was throwing pillow punches meaning soft as chit, prolly felt like a nice massage though for kimbo but rashad ftw again


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That was a crappy fight


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

My 2 boys fight better than that. & 1 of them is 2 yrs old


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

that was disappointing, a tko with no blood


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i thought last weeks was boring but this was horrible and the worst part is i waited a week for that ha what a waste kimbo, you need practice bad and roy you need to quit talking smack you aint nothing as far as dana white i think he was very dissappointed


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Kimbo should have pulled a chicken bone from his beard and shanked Roy in the gut.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> Kimbo should have pulled a chicken bone from his beard and shanked Roy in the gut.


:haha::haha: thats what i expected when i seen kimbo :haha::haha:


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I just watched it (dvr) and it was disappointing, not much of a fight but it went how I thought it would, Kimbo on the ground acting dead, I knew Country wasnt going to go toe to toe with kimbo too much. Kimbo has no ground game


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Im just glad Dana White didn't even recognize it as a win really. That **** was Redunculous! He'll be back


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Very dissappointed.

"don't believe the hype"

He's a street fighter and should stay that way.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Phree your thinkin butter bean I think. And ya I was greatly disappointed with kimbo. I knew he had no ground game but I thought he would have tried a lil harder too keep things up. The guy has a lotta work before his next fight. the best part of the whole fight was after when nelson went over to white and asked for a double whopper with cheese and no pickles LOL


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> Kimbo should have pulled a chicken bone from his beard and shanked Roy in the gut.


If Kimbo shanked him, Roy would have bled tomato gravy.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BigIzzy said:


> Phree your thinkin butter bean I think. And ya I was greatly disappointed with kimbo. I knew he had no ground game but I thought he would have tried a lil harder too keep things up. The guy has a lotta work before his next fight. the best part of the whole fight was after when nelson went over to white and asked for a double whopper with cheese and no pickles LOL


Pickels are as close to a vegetable as he'll ever eat, so judging by his build, his body would reject it anyway.

Everyone on the show is somewhat muscular or looks like an athlete, but ol' Roy is built more like a bag of milk.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

kimbo got dealt with... and i my opionion but rashad evans is a cocky arse hole.. and yes rampage can be too but that rampage could stop fighting and be a comedian


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

What do you expect from a street fighter? Atleast he actually wants to learn. Some of things Kimbo said last night changed the way I think about him. Besides, Nelson had 30 pounds over Kimbo. I don't care who you are when you let 265 lbs get on top of you, you're gonna have a hard time getting up. For someone who's had experience Nelson should know that after ground you're suppose to pound not lightly massage!

Kimbo's coming back we know that, and I think he has potential. My prediction is they work overtime on his ground skills, most likely he'll be doing a lot of training in bjj.


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

at least learn how not to get taken down like a sissy


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

this is allt he same **** everyone said after he got beat down bad the last couple times.


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't think streetfighters deal with takedowns too much. That second takedown shouldn't have happened, because Kimbo shouldn't have tried to throw a knee in that position. That was a mistake and Nelson took advantage of it like he was trained to do. That was a good move on his part. I'm not saying Kimbo wouldn't have gotten taken down a second time, I'm just saying it prolly wouldn't have been that bad.


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

I've never watched Kimbo fight before last night. I don't care to watch much streetfighting. And his standing techniques looked good to me, they were a bit on the primitive side though.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

matches his looks eh


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yes he needs to forget about stand up for a year and just train wrestling and submissions...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wonder if kimbo is gonna actually fight tonight


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i doubt it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

rashad 4 rampage 0 gotta love my boy rashad lol woot woot


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Rashad seems to have his poopy together. He is really ticking Rampage off. Last nights fight was the best one so far


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

rampage is not all ther in the head, i will agree but rashad is just a lil bioch boy that needs to keep his mouth shut cuz rampage is gonna shi-it all down his throat:rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

whaaaa your crazy man, rampage is talking more smack then anyone but yet to back it up. rashad even gave rampages guy a pep talk to keep him postive and motivated. seems like i am the only one to like rashad but then again i have liked him from the get go when he started ufc and i think rampage is skerred. ufc 107 was suppose to be rashad vs rampage in december but look who backed out to make a MOVIE supposedly good ol rampage hahahaha all in good humor guys dont take it serious both guys will kick our ace lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i agree rampage is a dumb azz but rashad is just to cocky


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i mean, you gotta have a mouth on ya if you are in the ufc. i think i might be a little cocky if it had a record of 18-1-1 and yes sometimes rashad can be a smartazz for sure but i think that comes with being around all of the same type of people all the time


----------

